# Is Your New App Novelty Wearing Off?



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

When I first got my Fire, I thought it was neat to see/get a new app everyday.  After a bit, I didn't see some that I wanted,so I bought a few.  It really didn't bother me to spend 99 cents. Now, when I see the free app, I'm saying, "Another game?" I'm being very selective now.  You?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not all that selective really. I pretty much download every game they offer. I love the games.  (I have bought a fair amount too) If I don't like it I just delete it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Being an app


Spoiler



slut


....no.


Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I had free app fever with my Droid phone, so I have been selective with the Fire. Unless it's something I'm interested in, I don't bother. If I think I might want a useful app in the future, I get it when its free, but I don't do that for games, unless its been a game I've been waiting for. I pass on a lot of games.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

I've always been relatively choosy, even with free apps. Sort of like with books, I have to be relatively sure I'll give it a try before downloading it.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm choosy.  Even something free can be a burden.  Especially since there is no way to delete off the cloud.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm choosy. Even something free can be a burden. Especially since there is no way to delete off the cloud.


You can delete from the cloud. Go to manage your Kindle > Manage your apps > Click the action button next to the app and choose delete.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I downloaded everything free in the beginning. Now the novelty has worn off. I've deleted quite a few.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I figure if I don't try it I don't know if I will like it so I download all the free stuff I think I might like and play with them for a while then if I don't like it I remove it from device. I have only bought a few games but they are the ones I KNOW I like.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Being an app
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


^^this^^


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep. In the beginning I snatched everything up, thinking "I might want it some day!" But there are just so many games & I just don't really play games, & so I've stopped


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm selective, not much for games so I pass most of them by.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Nah.  I'll grab the freebies when I can, and try them out.  I only keep the ones I know I'll use.  The only "novelty" that wears off is when there's a game or something that is addicting and fun for the first day or so...  then I just get bored with it because there's no end-game or I don't see much more of a point.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Choosy. I grabbed a couple of games when they were on discount to $.99 (Fruit Ninja, anyone?) but for the most part I only grab apps I will actually use. Which is generally not games, 'cause I've never been a huge gaming person.


----------

